

Ask HN: What do you use to draw graphs? - ColinWright

In this case I mean plots, not vertex-edge type graphs.<p>I don&#x27;t often have to draw plots, and when I do they don&#x27;t usually have to be very complication.  Sometimes I just drop into Excel (or the LibreOffice equivalent) and plot things there[0], sometimes I use python to generate ppm files &quot;by hand&quot; and then use &quot;convert&quot; to convert them into png files[1].<p>What do you use?
======
cessor
I use Seaborn [-> 0, 1] for both purposes from iPython notebook. I found it
makes for good publishable graphics that can be fine-tuned. I usually use my
own color palette.

[0, 1]
[http://stanford.edu/~mwaskom/software/seaborn/](http://stanford.edu/~mwaskom/software/seaborn/)

------
zimpenfish
Ploticus[1].

SVG examples:
[http://backup.frottage.org/rjp/owngoals.svg](http://backup.frottage.org/rjp/owngoals.svg)
[http://backup.frottage.org/rjp/tmp/gryntemp.svg](http://backup.frottage.org/rjp/tmp/gryntemp.svg)
[http://backup.frottage.org/rjp/tmp/sunrisesunset.svg](http://backup.frottage.org/rjp/tmp/sunrisesunset.svg)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ploticus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ploticus)

------
egor83
I see [http://www.highcharts.com/](http://www.highcharts.com/) come up now and
then.

D3.js is a great tool for data visualization, but that might be an overkill if
your needs are simple.

~~~
S4M
There is also dimple.js [0] that is built on top of d3 and very easy to use,
or TauChart [0], that was submitted 3 weeks ago on HN. I never used TauChart
but I will give it a shot next time I need to do some graph because it looks
really great.

[0] [http://dimplejs.org/](http://dimplejs.org/)

[1] [http://blog.taucharts.com/taucharts-data-focused-charting-
li...](http://blog.taucharts.com/taucharts-data-focused-charting-library/)

------
stumpf
For web, d3.js[0] is a great choice. It's used widely and nicely documented.
[0][http://d3js.org/](http://d3js.org/)

------
ColinWright
Examples:

[0]
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/SpamGraphs.html](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/SpamGraphs.html)

[1]
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TalksInSpaceTime.html?HN_20150...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TalksInSpaceTime.html?HN_20150819)

